# "whos on first?"



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i was going through my old favorites on my moms computer and i found this. its called "whos on first" its a audio file. its kinda funny.enjoy.

http://www.phoenix5.org/humor/WhosOnFirstAudio.mp3


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's the written version
http://www.baseball-almanac.com/humor4.shtml


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Heh, the Marx brothers are funny......:lol:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

It wasn't the Marx Bros., it was Abbot and Costello. I have two neon blue dwarf male gouramies named Bud Abbot and Lou Costello. lol
And I love that skit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

haha, that is a funny skit. A couple kids from the drama club performed it for the talent show last year. They were hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's the skit itself if anyone is interested. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M


----------

